# Very confused



## MeganN (May 5, 2013)

Hi

We are going through pre conception at the mo but not yet at a place where we can actively try to have a baby yet so I am still on the pill. 
I have been on the pill for nine years with no problems. 

However I'm having a much lighter than normal period at the mo and m a bit worried. I normally have a fairly heavy one and this is unusual for me. I'm panicked that I might be pregnant. Is this possible?

I'm only worried coz I'm not I folic acid or anything yet and actually still taking the pill


----------



## Lauras87 (May 5, 2013)

Which pill are you on?


----------



## MeganN (May 5, 2013)

Microgynon 30. Have been on this for about 7 years with no weird effects until now


----------



## Lauras87 (May 5, 2013)

I used to be on that til the doc took me off it due to being diabetic 

Have you done a pregnancy test?


----------



## LeeLee (May 5, 2013)

Don't panic about the folic acid.  It's mostly about reducing the already small risk of spina bifida, and if you eat plenty of fruit and leafy veg (which we're all supposed to anyway) you may well be getting enough.


----------



## MeganN (May 5, 2013)

I'm going out to get a test now. 

Think it's a good idea to know today before starting the next pill packet tomorrow morning. 

I'm scared that if its positive I could've done it damage by not knowing!


----------



## LeeLee (May 5, 2013)

A friend of my daughter's found out she was pregnant at 7 months gone.  She was a weekend party animal and because she didn't know she was pregnant carried on the weekly binges, and never took any supplements.  She has a lovely healthy 5 year-old daughter.  Don't panic!


----------



## MeganN (May 5, 2013)

Done test. Said not pregnant.
Have to admit that we were a teeny bit disappointed even though we are not actually trying and the moment. 

Will speak to maternity nurse and see if it could be a sign of poly cystic ovaries which we do have in the family.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 5, 2013)

Hopefully it's just your body being kind to you by making you lighter.

Sorry about the test but hopefully you can properly start trying soon


----------



## Vix (May 7, 2013)

How strange, as Laura said hopefully it's just your body being kind, I hate heavy periods...

I can empathise with you as we are in the same boat... my next hba1c is on Fri and I'm praying it is below 7, I am still on the pill and folic acid but I had a chat with my hubby and although there is a minute chance I could get pregnant it wouldn't be the end of the world if I was, and I think if I thought I might be then I would be disappointed if I wasn't even if we haven't had the green light 

Hopefully it's not too long until you are advised you can start trying and then you get a positive result and have less worry! When is your next antenatal appointment?

Xx


----------



## Cleo (May 7, 2013)

Hope its not a sign of poly cystic ovaries megan.   
Hopefully its just one of those weird flukes that science cant explain and that dont have any bearings on your fertility.
Hope you get there soon.....so frustrating when the D is thrown into the mix ! 
C x


----------

